# Post T&A Hemorrhage Same Day as T&A



## Anjelique (Jun 6, 2012)

Can CPT 42960 (Post tonsillectomy hemorrhage) be billed same day as 42821 (T&A) if the initial surgery is documented and a separate op note entered for complication 3hrs later on the same day? How about modifiers 78 or 59? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## bedwards (Jun 6, 2012)

Have you checked CCI to see if it is allowed?  If it is allowed, modifier 78 would be appropriate to identify the return to OR by same MD. I wouldmalso check with the specific payer to see how they view complications on the same day as surgery.


----------

